# How can you breed



## thyrus (Jul 1, 2009)

How do you like how do you intoduce the mAle to the female
how old to they need to be. Is there any thing else idk


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

you need a divided 10 gallon minum to get them to know each other


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would recommend doing a lot of research and reading before attempting to breed bettas. Its a lot of responsibility and work.


----------



## thyrus (Jul 1, 2009)

ohh im not i just got my first i just like asking questions and like learnin things


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

reread this sites past breeding question and then just go off onyour own researching. you can do it with the divider and or float them in a cup or a really tall vase and set it in the tank, you could ever just push their tanks together if theyre able


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I would recommend researching things before even considering to spawn!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

many thing to many to name can go wrong


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Hey, I agree with everyone else, I have bred bettas many times and if you don't research it completely you will kill alot of precious fry. Please go to beeding bettas site before attempting anything like that, its alot of patience and time. Hope I was some help.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A lot of research is needed before even thinking of breeding.


----------

